# Paxton??



## Gtrjunior (Nov 18, 2015)

Tell me it's all a big lie, that's it's all a mistake...
is Paxton really closed???


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 24, 2015)

For a little while now... Look into h-as.pharma... They have quality gear at a great price 


H-as Pharma


----------



## Gtrjunior (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks...just sent an email asking for a price list etc. 
i appreciate the info brother...


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anytime bro 


H-as Pharma


----------



## juiceddawg (Nov 25, 2015)

yes H-as pharma is gtg


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 26, 2015)

juiceddawg said:


> yes H-as pharma is gtg



Bump


H-as Pharma


----------



## Riles (Nov 26, 2015)

*all4muscle/paxton setting up shop again on steroid-forums                 *






So all4money and paxfag are at it again on a new board. their new  lab name is Vaultek Pharmaceuticals. Giving the bullshit "we video taped all  openings of the envelopes" excuse! hey does this list look familiar???  LOL                         ​ 






 Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 26, 2015)

What do you got against pax if you don't mind me asking? Just curious


H-as Pharma


----------



## Riles (Nov 26, 2015)

Stat42 said:


> What do you got against pax if you don't mind me asking? Just curious
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma



In the end, they ripped a lot of people off, lied beyond belief, used a bunch of gimmick accts to cheerlead for them and left a lot of people with underdosed or just plain bunk garbage and then moved on to do it again somewhere else


----------



## Gtrjunior (Nov 27, 2015)

I only ordered once from them, but I got excellent quality gear and fast shipping. Great customer service too.


----------



## Riles (Nov 27, 2015)

Gtrjunior said:


> I only ordered once from them, but I got excellent quality gear and fast shipping. Great customer service too.



well they are over at Steroid-Forums as Valutek Pharm, have at it


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

Riles said:


> well they are over at Steroid-Forums as Valutek Pharm, have at it



This


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah paxton  was very good to me,  was sad to see them close but h-as is definitely gtg  great service and price and check out international anabolics if you want  something h-as doesn't have


----------



## gardner782 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah they're Vaultek Pharma now and they are the shit. The gear is high quality and the delivery is fast. I can't figure out why there are so many paxton haters. I've spent thousands with them over the past year and never had any problems


----------



## Guillotine (Dec 26, 2015)

gardner782 said:


> Yeah they're Vaultek Pharma now and they are the shit. The gear is high quality and the delivery is fast. I can't figure out why there are so many paxton haters. I've spent thousands with them over the past year and never had any problems


They selectively scammed people, their gear gave a number of people blood infections, and they were generally dicks to people who questioned things.

Lest you think i am biased - im not, as i had no business dealings with them and dont consider them competition.

sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 26, 2015)

Pax had no reason to scam anyone. They was not worried bout the chump change they accused of stealing. Not saying they didn't miss some packages when they closed but seriously doubt it was intentional. They had lots of haters on pax. Pax was just as good if not better than any other source on here. They all the same when it comes to them closing shop or someone saying something negative about the gear they selling but when it was pax the haters noticed. Pax is open back up and I'm sure the gear being sold is once again just as good if not better than most. But they will be many who say different. Obviously they still in it and one of the bigger ugl's for a reason. When you on top people like to hate and try to knock you down. I have no ties to pax or reason to lie and I did order from them one time. Everyone that used the gear had no issues. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2015)

There were plenty out issues with Paxton. Half dosed test and stealing peoples money are pretty big issues.


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 26, 2015)

Montego said:


> There were plenty out issues with Paxton. Half dosed test and stealing peoples money are pretty big issues.


That is big issues for sure. Im not saying they didn't have a batch that wasn't to standard before idk.  Or  when they closed shop some guys might have gotten forgotten about. I seriously doubt they did it attentionally. And just about every lab I know of has put out weak gear at one point or another or will due to issues for what ever reason. And every shop I've seen close up guys have been shorted. We all know whoever closes will be accused of this true or not. But to say they was putting out under dosed gear on purpose. Seriously they not making that much more to do that and for what. And why steal coins and hurt your name. Scammers or scammers they easy to spot. And pax was not that even if the messed up shit said is true. We all have said our 2? bud that was mind.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Dec 26, 2015)

Right.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looked bad when they said they will only accept CIM.....then claiming that there were empty envelopes being received with no money......no way for either side to prove the cash was/wasn't sent....underdosing could have just been a bad batch of raws-this happens to any lab and as far as I know that gear got replaced


----------



## woodmn (Dec 29, 2015)

A chemist knows how to dose a batch. I can testify to an extended run of under and simply NOT dosed product from them. They knew exactly what they were doing. You don't place oil in a vial and "forget" to cook the product into it. To use them is to endorse selective and "timed" scamming. I recieved good product from them as well. Also got stuff that was nothin but oil. Love to get an address and beat my money out of em.
Think of it as whats happening with politically correct speak. We are so concerned with offending, we shy away from an issue altogether. Scamming is becoming the new norm for some UGL's. People don't seem to care what their history is.


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear this bro. But believe people care. Problem is people aren't concerned until it happens to them. Its hard for anyone to believe the source they been dealing with for while went to shit. Its been happening so much now though that hopefully people are starting to listen. I'm to the point now if I even here one bad review about ugl I'm interested in they out. IDC if true or not. To many around to waste my time on one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah I feel you on that.  I think I spend more time source checking on the forums than I do at the gym, I always keep my orders to a minimum  so if I get burned it's not too bad , even with the sources I trust


----------



## juiceddawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Bro check out keep you updated h-as pharma they are great guys to deal with they keep you updated on your package and their gear is gtg I just  placed another order today.


----------



## juiceddawg (Dec 30, 2015)

^^^^check out h-as pharma they keep you updated^^^ sorry for the confusing my pc is acting up


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 30, 2015)

juiceddawg said:


> ^^^^check out h-as pharma they keep you updated^^^ sorry for the confusing my pc is acting up



Bump!


H-as Pharma


----------



## Tysdon (Jan 6, 2016)

Everyone in here talking about Paxton and H-AS. Does a single one of you have blood work to back up your claims?


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 6, 2016)

Paxton , h-as and IA are the only places  I've used and I don't need bloods to tell you the shit works.  Bloods are cool and all but really  they are more to make sure you are healthy,  I don't need Bloods to see the difference  in the mirror  and to see that I'm pushing  way more weight than I ever have.


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 6, 2016)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> Paxton , h-as and IA are the only places  I've used and I don't need bloods to tell you the shit works.  Bloods are cool and all but really  they are more to make sure you are healthy,  I don't need Bloods to see the difference  in the mirror  and to see that I'm pushing  way more weight than I ever have.



I second that! When you gain weight and shed fat and you get tren cough and your dead lift goes from 515 to 600 in a month and a half shit is fucking legitimate to me. I don't need a blood test and abs to go by 


H-as Pharma


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 6, 2016)

I mean hey if all their gear is junk and I gained  35 pounds and 30% on all my lifts from the placebo  effect  fuck it I'll still buy it


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 6, 2016)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> I mean hey if all their gear is junk and I gained  35 pounds and 30% on all my lifts from the placebo  effect  fuck it I'll still buy it



Agree 100p


H-as Pharma


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 6, 2016)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> I mean hey if all their gear is junk and I gained  35 pounds and 30% on all my lifts from the placebo  effect  fuck it I'll still buy it


I don't even know what to say.. 35 pounds? What's your stats?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 6, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> Agree 100p
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


If you agree with that, then I got some stuff to sell you. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 6, 2016)

What lab do you use? What are you deadlifting? Since you have the most legitimate gear around?


H-as Pharma


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 6, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> What lab do you use? What are you deadlifting? Since you have the most legitimate gear around?
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


I use quest labs to make sure my gears gtg. I'm not talking about gear or the lab I use. I don't lift for strength. More aesthetics. I've never tried to max my dead lift out.. I do 405 on the reg.. never tried more then that. What's your max?


----------



## Tysdon (Jan 6, 2016)

LOL. You're the type of people to get underdosed gear and not give a fuck that you're being ripped off because "doesn't matter got gains". Yeah dumbshits if your testosterone is 3500 you'll get way crazier gains than a natural but that still doesn't mean it's ok that your gear is diluted as fuck and your testosterone should be at 6500 and you'd be getting even MORE gains if you hadn't been fucked.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys that like low dosed gear. I know a Nigerian prince that needs 1,000 and he will give you a million. Pm me for details. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 7, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> I use quest labs to make sure my gears gtg. I'm not talking about gear or the lab I use. I don't lift for strength. More aesthetics. I've never tried to max my dead lift out.. I do 405 on the reg.. never tried more then that. What's your max?



Not trying to battle bro but seems like you're definitely hating on certain labs implying that whatever you use is superior. Not trying to be in a lifting contest either I really don't care how much you dead lift I just asked that because if you've been in the game for so long and use much better gear then you must be a monster. My max dead lift is 600 even. I rep out 500 easy. 405 is light weight anybody can do that. So maybe I don't have bloods to back h-as but I l got numbers and results and you don't get tren cough from bunk tren neither


H-as Pharma


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tysdon said:


> LOL. You're the type of people to get underdosed gear and not give a fuck that you're being ripped off because "doesn't matter got gains". Yeah dumbshits if your testosterone is 3500 you'll get way crazier gains than a natural but that still doesn't mean it's ok that your gear is diluted as fuck and your testosterone should be at 6500 and you'd be getting even MORE gains if you hadn't been fucked.



For the price of the gear and what results I get its well worth it. You can call it being ripped off cause it's not the most potent in the universe but I have no complaints yet.and yes I have gotten gear from other labs that turned out to be shit and did nothing for me so no I am not just swearing by whatever I use. What lab do you use? I might want to try the "real" stuff 


H-as Pharma


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 7, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> Not trying to battle bro but seems like you're definitely hating on certain labs implying that whatever you use is superior. Not trying to be in a lifting contest either I really don't care how much you dead lift I just asked that because if you've been in the game for so long and use much better gear then you must be a monster. My max dead lift is 600 even. I rep out 500 easy. 405 is light weight anybody can do that. So maybe I don't have bloods to back h-as but I l got numbers and results and you don't get tren cough from bunk tren neither
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


That's not it at all. I like ha-s. I've used them before. Solid source. Any one can do 405? That's funny. Bloods keep a source honest. This is a stupid argument. What are trying to prove here? That under dosed gear is fine with you? Even if you make gains? You don't care it's under dosed? So are you implying that Ha-s pharma is under dosed or is their gear gtg? Do you work with Ha-s? I see over half your post are backing them. Why is that?


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I get your point about bloods. You questioned h-as in your first post and I didn't agree that was it . Under dosed gear is definitely not cool with me I don't support people being ripped off or skimped. I back them because their gear works for me and it's at a price you can almost not refuse. They have my full support. No I don't work for them. Don't know what you're implying by asking that


H-as Pharma


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 7, 2016)

The comments  I made about using junk gear was sarcasm  I'd obviously  rather use good gear , the point was there there was no reason to get bloods if the gear seems to work.  I'm not  even sure how much bloods cost but honestly  I'd bet it's more than what I paid for my gear so I'm not gonna spend 300 to check on 200 bucks worth of gear if it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 7, 2016)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> The comments  I made about using junk gear was sarcasm  I'd obviously  rather use good gear , the point was there there was no reason to get bloods if the gear seems to work.  I'm not  even sure how much bloods cost but honestly  I'd bet it's more than what I paid for my gear so I'm not gonna spend 300 to check on 200 bucks worth of gear if it seems to be working just fine.


Brother, blood test is 80.00.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 7, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> I get your point about bloods. You questioned h-as in your first post and I didn't agree that was it . Under dosed gear is definitely not cool with me I don't support people being ripped off or skimped. I back them because their gear works for me and it's at a price you can almost not refuse. They have my full support. No I don't work for them. Don't know what you're implying by asking that
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


Can you please show me where I questioned Ha-s? I always back Ha-s. I thought this thread was about Paxton. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I apologize it wasn't you. It was Tysdon. Idk how you and I got into this convo then. But I'm done 


H-as Pharma


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 7, 2016)

Stat42 said:


> I apologize it wasn't you. It was Tysdon. Idk how you and I got into this convo then. But I'm done
> 
> 
> H-as Pharma


It's all good bro, me ether.


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well 80 isn't that bad.  Still like 2 vials of tren I could buy lol.


----------



## striker1488 (Jan 8, 2016)

Even cheaper with the right coupon from PrivateMDLabs. Been a while but it was easy and cheap. Female panel.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 8, 2016)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> Well 80 isn't that bad.  Still like 2 vials of tren I could buy lol.


Bro, you should do blood work at least once a year to make sure your kidneys and liver and what not are good to go.  Can't make gainz if your 6 foot under. There is alot of silent killers bro.


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah you're honestly  probably  right, I've been pretty light on my cycles with lots of off time.  My next one is gonna be pretty big so I'll probably  get it done


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 8, 2016)

Your probably good then, just better to be safe then sorry brother. If your running light cycles with lots of time off, then I wouldn't worry to much. It's all ways nice to see the test results tho, and know that juice is workin! Almost like a motivator!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah I get what you are saying  bud. Def agree  with  getting the bloods done for the health reasons 100%  but for me as far is if the juice is working I go with the mirror and the weights, kinda like having a dyno sheet for your car or actually  seeing how it does at the racetrack. But hey man if that's what motivates you I say go for it , also if you are competing and really  need to see max results and you use the blood test to adjust things I get that.


----------



## Soul Strong (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah I was looking for Paxton being my first and only cycle.Great stuff for me and made fantastic gains.Have to elsewhere for another go.


----------



## morphias (Feb 4, 2016)

My last order was large and excellent product and results as usual. Hello H-as pharma! Sorry to see Paxton go!


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Feb 4, 2016)

H-AS is definitely  gtg  check out international anabolics if you want  a little more than just the basics tho.   I'm on my 3rd order from them


----------



## Stat42 (Feb 4, 2016)

morphias said:


> My last order was large and excellent product and results as usual. Hello H-as pharma! Sorry to see Paxton go!



Bump


H-as Pharma


----------



## Soul Strong (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah going to give H-as a go in the next couple weeks.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 4, 2016)

Some great sources on here.. That's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

